# If we leave the EU



## Pearl99 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, judging by the news and the rise of this leftist moron, Tispiras, looks like we are going to get the boot.
My question: I have a Greek passport. Should we get thrown out, will I need a visa to travel to other EU countries, and Ive been living in the UK for over 10 years now, will this affect my residence? Many thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

If Greece were no longer a member of the EU it can introduce its own rules on residency etc and indeed remove the freedom of movement enjoyed by EU citizens.
Visa's are however another question, again its up to the various countries......if Greece were to remove the "freedom of movement" agreement with the EU I would suspect the EU would reciprocate.

Remember however there is a difference in leaving the EUROZONE to leaving the EU.

If an orderly leaving from the Eurozone was experienced I would suspect the EU would allow / want Greece to remain in "the club" but if a disorderly exit (perhaps with refusal to pay back bonds) was experienced a totally different viewpoint would exist.


----------



## mudman (Dec 4, 2010)

*Nerver the Dracma*

First of all let's get real. There is no way Greece will go back to the Dracma. If so all the Expats living here will be kings due to the outragious exchange rate. They would have zero commerce & would be isolated from all but the basic business ventures. They have no production of any type & would be destitute in a year. Greece would go back in time & be like Albania was for the next 50 years. It will be hard but the Euro will prevail




The Grocer said:


> If Greece were no longer a member of the EU it can introduce its own rules on residency etc and indeed remove the freedom of movement enjoyed by EU citizens.
> Visa's are however another question, again its up to the various countries......if Greece were to remove the "freedom of movement" agreement with the EU I would suspect the EU would reciprocate.
> 
> Remember however there is a difference in leaving the EUROZONE to leaving the EU.
> ...


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't think they'll through them out of the EU, just the Eurozone. I mean they'll have drachmas instead of euros, but they will still be in the EU.


----------

